# Upgrade von FullHD mit 1080TI > WQHD oder 4k?



## Wackinger (4. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe mir eine 1080TI gekauft und zocke derzeit in Full HD (144Hz).
In anderen Bereichen des Forums habe ich schon div. kleinere Probleme geklärt.
Die Zusammenfassung ist, dass ich mir im kommenden Jahr eine neue Kombi aus Mainboard/CPU/RAM zulegen muss um die
1080ti nicht weiter zu langweilen. 
Ich könnte allerdings auch jetzt schon einen neuen Monitor gebrauchen und frage mich nun ob ich auf WQHD oder 4K gehen soll.
Ich zocke ausschließlich Shooter wie Battlefield oder Call Of Duty. 

Nun zu meiner Frage an euch.
Könnt ihr mir je einen WQHD und 4K Monitor empfehlen? Ich würde dann mal schauen und Preise vergleichen.
Ich zocke jetzt auf 27", kleiner sollte es nicht werden. 
Preisvorstellung kann ich so nicht sagen, könnte mir auch einen Gebrauchten vorstellen.

Hier wird ja öfter dieser WQHD- Monitor empfohlen, oder?
ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q ab €'*'702,86 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## RtZk (4. Oktober 2018)

Kommt drauf an ob du höhere Hz Zahl bevorzugst oder höhere Auflösung, ich persönlich bevorzuge die Auflösung, ist aber von Person zu Person unterschiedlich. 
Als 4k Monitor könnte der hier noch was sein Acer Predator XB271HK 27Zoll 4K Ultra HD LED Matt: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer .


----------



## HisN (4. Oktober 2018)

Keine Empfehlung, aber vielleicht um mal drüber nachzudenken.
Ist für die meisten allerdings "zu groß" hab ich das Gefühl^^

WASABI MANGO UHD430 43" 120Hz UHD 4K HDMI 2.0 HDR DUAL DP 1.4 Gaming Monitor 8809361254099 | eBay


----------



## PCGH_Manu (4. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde mit einer 1080 Ti auf WQHD und 144 Hz setzen. Gerade wenn du Shooter spielst und der Kompromiss mehr hin zugunsten der Framerate anstatt zur Auflösung hin ausfallen soll.


----------



## HisN (4. Oktober 2018)

Hehe, PUBGs spielt man in 4K mit der Graka doch sowieso ständig im absoluten CPU-Limit.
Dachte die Gegner-Ortung ist wichtiger als die Bildqualität.
Bei BF1 allerdings ist die Gegner-Ortung auch auf Ultra sehr gut. Da bricht eine 1080TI gerne auf unter 100 FPS in Ultra ohne AA ein. 
ABER das kann der geneigte TE ja mal mittels DSR ausprobieren, ob er in 4K in seinen Games/Settings noch genug FPS für ihn geben würde. Dann müssten wir das nicht untereinander ausdiskutieren. Dazu gibts ja diese tollen Features 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_kcASMieKHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bandicoot (4. Oktober 2018)

Schliese mich dem WQHD 27Zoll mit 144oder 165Hz an. Ist für die 1080ti das beste Setting.
4K kann man in 2 Jahren immer noch Kaufen wenn die GPU schnell genug sind um mehr als 144Hz zu bringen in UHD.
Schlecht ist der gewählte Predator trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (4. Oktober 2018)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> 4K kann man in 2 Jahren immer noch Kaufen wenn die GPU schnell genug sind um mehr als 144Hz zu bringen in UHD.



Ist die Gpu doch schon, wenn man die Regler bedienen kann....


----------



## Wackinger (4. Oktober 2018)

Ok. Welchen zweiten und evtl. etwas günstigeren WQHD könnt ihr empfehlen? 
Dann habe ich neben dem ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q noch einen Zweiten um die Preislage im Blick zu halten.


----------



## 0ssi (5. Oktober 2018)

Wackinger schrieb:


> ... um die 1080ti nicht weiter zu langweilen.


Wenn du tatsächlich deutlich mehr als 144FPS in FHD hast dann Nvidia Systemsteuerung, 3D Einstellungen, DSR Faktoren, 1.78x aktivieren, DSR Glättung 25% und im Spiel WQHD 2560x1440 auswählen.
Wenn immer noch zu viele FPS dann DSR Faktor 4.00x bei 0% Glättung und im Spiel 3840x2160 auswählen. Alternativ bieten einige Spiele auch eine "Auflösungsskala" und 200% müsste das Gleiche sein !?


----------



## Wackinger (5. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Ossi.
Das habe ich schon probiert, aber der Desktop wurde dann so klein und unscharf das ich das nicht lassen konnte. Es kam sogar eine Windowsmeldung wegen der Unschärfe. Auch im Spiel konnte ich dann höhere Auflösungen einstellen, aber auch dort wurde alles unscharf. Keine Ahnung was ich falsch gemacht habe.


----------



## 0ssi (5. Oktober 2018)

Man verstellt es nur im Spiel und nicht auf dem Desktop. und im Spiel wird es nur unscharf wenn die Glättung zu hoch eingestellt ist.


----------



## Darkseth (5. Oktober 2018)

Genau, den Desktop lässt du.

Die "DSR" Option gibt dir nur die möglichkeit, diese "höhere virtuelle Auflösung" auswählen zu können. nicht nur auf dem desktop, auch in den games.
Der trick ist: Desktop bleibt normal, die Games selbst aber kannst hochstellen. So kannst du schon mal schauen, wie viele fps du mit 1440p hättest (Faktor 1.78).
Wenn du 4k "simulieren" willst, wäre das der 4.0 Faktor (Hier kann glättung 0% sein), und eben schauen wie viele fps du so in 4k hättes,t und welche Kompromisse du eingehen müsstest, um 60 fps zu erreichen.


----------



## sethdiabolos (5. Oktober 2018)

Naja, DSR ist aber auch nur ein Kompromiss und nicht vergleichbar mit einer tatsächlichen höheren Auflösung.


----------



## 0ssi (6. Oktober 2018)

DSR ist primär eine Kantenglättung für ein ruhiges Bild bei Bewegung und sorgt für eine Schärfung der Texturen. Leider kostet es genauso viel Leistung wie die tatsächlich höhere Auflösung.
Dennoch hat man gerade bei 4x DSR den Vorteil, dass man nicht wie bei einem UHD/4K Monitor auf 60Hz limitiert ist und zudem bekommt man ein VA Panel sowie G-Sync deutlich günstiger.
Was bringt UHD/4K wenn man auf TN und mit Tearing zocken muss was bei 60Hz besonders stört. Klar kann man V-Sync nutzen aber das erzeugt Input Lag und Ruckler bei weniger FPS als Hz.


----------



## Viking30k (6. Oktober 2018)

Hm also ich habe beides einen ips mit 1440p 100hz und gesync  und seit Dienstag einen 75“ 4k Fernseher mit normalen 60hz . Spielen tu ich viel lieber auf dem 4k sieht noch mal schärfer aus als der 1440p und alle Games die ich bisher gespielt habe zauberten seit langem mal wieder ein erstauntes grinsen ins Gesicht. Man sieht Dinge die einem früher nicht aufgefallen sind und verbringt mehr Zeit damit sich umzusehen als mit dem Spiel selbst. Xd

Tomb Raider und die beiden neuesten assassins creed teile sehen unglaublich aus. Habe extra shadow of the Tomb Raider noch mal auf dem 1440p Monitor gestartet und habe gleich wieder die Lust verloren daran zu zocken.

Man kann auch mit weniger als 100fps gut spielen finde ich


----------



## 0ssi (7. Oktober 2018)

Dann musst du aber 2.25x DSR aktivieren um einen fairen Vergleich mit identischen FPS zu haben und damit wird das WQHD Bild bei Bewegung ruhiger aussehen. Zudem hast du mit G-Sync ja kein Tearing.
Das muss dich doch auf 75" 60Hz verrückt machen wenn das Bild zerreißt und sich die Bildteile gefühlt einen halben Meter verschieben. Klar kann man V-Sync nutzen aber dann gibts Gummiband Gameplay.
Die ersten Minuten erzeugt 4K Gaming schon einen gewissen wow Effekt aber das verfliegt schnell wenn man bemerkt wie anstrengend das Gaming ist und das Bild bei Bewegung nicht optimal rüber kommt.


----------



## Viking30k (13. Oktober 2018)

Also ich habe jetzt genug spiele auf dem 4k 60hz tv probiert darunter sogar wow lol mal was neues auf 75“ xd.

Vermisse bisher weder gsync noch 144hz bzw 100hz. Im Gegenteil mir machen selbst spiele Spaß die ich früher nie gespielt habe entweder war mir der Monitor zu klein oder mein alter fullhd zu schlecht von der Bildqualität her. Sogar wow macht mir auf dem 4k Spaß die spiele kommen mir wie neue games vor die beiden aktuellen Assassin’s Creed Teile sind Augen porno *g*

Einen Nachteil hats man bleibt viel öfter stehen und muss diese Grafik bestaunen und kommt nicht mehr weg davon. Und das obwohl ich einen ips mit 1440p davor nutzte.

Gummiband gameplay merke ich mit vsync nicht nur wen die fps unter 60 sacken merke ich das aber das konnte ich sogar auf dem gsync Monitor da merkte ich sofort wen die fos unter 60 wahren. 

Ps: bei shadow of the Tomb Raider funktionierte gsync erst gar nicht das lief so als wäre es nicht aktiv was nicht sein kann da jedes andere spiel läuft mit gsync und alles korrekt eingestellt war


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (16. Oktober 2018)

0ssi schrieb:


> Das muss dich doch auf 75" 60Hz verrückt machen wenn das Bild zerreißt und sich die Bildteile gefühlt einen halben Meter verschieben. Klar kann man V-Sync nutzen aber dann gibts Gummiband Gameplay.
> Die ersten Minuten erzeugt 4K Gaming schon einen gewissen wow Effekt aber das verfliegt schnell wenn man bemerkt wie anstrengend das Gaming ist und das Bild bei Bewegung nicht optimal rüber kommt.



Komischerweise sehe ich auf meinem 65 Zoll 4tv fast kein Tearing, obwohl der Fernseher schon fast 4 Jahre alt ist. Ich spiele zwar nur sehr selten am Fernseher aber wenn ich dann man den Rechner runtertrage und anschließe, dann schalte ich auch die Bildverbesserer ein. Die Bildeinstellung ,,HDR Video“ oder „Brilliant“ lassen viele Spiele gleich viel besser aussehen. Klar merkt man in einigen Spielen, dass die Bildrate und Hz nicht auf dem gewohnten Niveau sind aber durch das viel bessere Bild, gleicht sich das ganze fast wieder aus.


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (16. Oktober 2018)

Ich stimme für UWQHD (3440x1440) mit 120Hz. *Werbefahne schwingt*  Selbst frisch umgestiegen inkl. einer 1080 Ti. 
Die GPU zieht bei 2560x1440 genug für144-165fps. Demnach spuckt sie bei 30% mehr Pixel im Bereich von 100-120fps aus. Ick finds klasse .


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (16. Oktober 2018)

8.294.400 = 3840x2160
4.953.600 = 3440x1440 sind 3.340.800 Pixel Unterschied.


----------



## Viking30k (16. Oktober 2018)

Darum sieht es so fantastisch aus auf 4k auch wenn ich früher 3440x1440 genutzt habe danke


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (16. Oktober 2018)

Ergänzend:

FHD = 2.073.600 = 1920x1080
QHD = 3.686.400 = 2560x1440 (+78% ggü FHD)
UWQHD = 4.953.600 = 3440x1440 (+139% ggü FHD bzw. +34% ggü QHD)
UHD = 8.294.400 = 3840x2160 (+300% ggü FHD bzw. +125% ggü QHD bzw. +67% ggü UWQHD)

Milchmädchenrechnung:
FHD @ 240fps = QHD @ 135fps = UWQHD @ 101fps = UHD @ 61fps

Da darf sich jeder seine comfort zone raussuchen .


----------



## HisN (16. Oktober 2018)

Is aber wirklich Milchmädchen, weil man von FHD auf UHD nur etwas mehr als die Hälfte an FPS verliert (im Graka-Limit).
Da die Graka viele Sachen erledigen muss, die Aufllösungs-Unabhängig gerechnet werden, also in FHD genau so viel Zeit kosten wie in UHD.


----------



## Lupoc (16. Oktober 2018)

Da ich hier gerade die richtigen Profis beisammen habe, auch eine Frage von mir:

- Ich besitze aktuell einen Full HD Monitor (Curved) mit 144Hz. Zusätzlich eine Zotac 1080 TI AMP Extreme Edition. Ich nutze sehr oft DSR. Wenn ich jetzt zb. via DSR in Game 2560x1440 einstelle und spiele,
ist dies das selbe als wenn ich mir einen 2560x1440 Zoll großen Monitor kaufe? Klar, auf dem Full HD Bildschirm ist das Bild im Verhätnis kleiner. Aber ist die Qualität zwischen "Real" und "DSR" unterschiedlich?


----------



## HisN (16. Oktober 2018)

Von der Leistung her ist es gleich.
Und mehr Pixel sehen in Real besser aus. Dein FHD-Monitor bleibt halt ein FHD-Monitor.


----------



## Lupoc (16. Oktober 2018)

@also den Full HD AOC verkaufen und eine  anderen nehmen?


----------



## HisN (16. Oktober 2018)

Das ist alleine Deine Entscheidung.

Hast Du "The Division"?

Hier mal ein Beispiel das ich gerne bringe.
Wo wurde Donald Anderson das letzte mal gesehen? Bilder auf 100% anschauen. Nicht mehr zoomen^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Oktober 2018)

Und jetzt lesen wir das Ganze nochmal in Bewegung bei 60Hz und bei 144Hz.


----------



## Lupoc (16. Oktober 2018)

Was hälst du von dem?

AOC Agon AG271QX 68,58 cm Monitor schwarz/rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Habe aktuell vom selben Hersteller die 27 Zoll Full HD Version und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Viking30k (16. Oktober 2018)

Hm da ich den Wechsel auch hinter mir habe möchte ich dazu auch noch mal was sagen ich weiß nur nicht ob man das vergleichen kann. Spielte früher immer auf einem 75“ fullhd tv und nutzte 4k Dsr. Sah teils gut aus und teils irgendwie nie richtig scharf.

Kaufte vor 2 Wochen dann einen 75“ 4k tv als ich darauf das erste Game gestartet habe bekam ich ein Fettes grinsen ins Gesicht, selbst nach 2 Wochen kann ich zum Teil kaum glauben was man nun alles erkennen kann und wie extrem gut das Bild geworden ist.

Hab gestern auch zum testen auch meinen 1440p Monitor noch mal benutzt und die Auflösung per dsr noch mal 2 Stufen erhöht das Bild läuft zwar durch G-Sync etwas ruhiger aber optisch kann mich auch dieser Monitor nicht mehr überzeugen wirkt für mich auch irgendwie unscharf im Gegensatz zum 4k TV . Da verzichte ich lieber auf gsync.

Kurz ja ich selber würde keine fullhd Monitore oder tv mehr kaufen oder nutzen nicht mal mehr 1440p


Ps: selbst vom 1440p zum 4k ist der Unterschied noch brachial


----------



## HisN (16. Oktober 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und jetzt lesen wir das Ganze nochmal in Bewegung bei 60Hz und bei 144Hz.



Och, ich nehme mir die Zeit solche Details in den Games auch zu genießen anstatt Speedruns zu veranstalten. Muss jeder selbst wissen^^


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (16. Oktober 2018)

Ich weiß noch als ich Star Citizen in 4k sehr hoch gespielt und mir danach ein 8k Star Citizen Video von Xanvast auf Youtube angesehen habe...Das war auch ein Unterschied wie auf den Bildern. Doppelt so detailreich, mehr Farbraum und bessere Kontraste/Schärfe. 

Anderes Beispiel: Crysis 2 mit Maldo HD 4.0. Das war mal ein super Texture Pack. Bei sowas bleib man dann auch mal öfters stehen und bestaunt die Wände oder Plakate.


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (16. Oktober 2018)

Das ist auch so eine Glaubensfrage... was ist einem wie wichtig: Bewegt- vs Standbild. Jeder Mensch hat da eine andere Gewichtung, denke ich


----------



## Lupoc (16. Oktober 2018)

@ HisN

QHD Bildschirm gerade bestellt. Gucken wie sich der neue Bildschirm so macht


----------



## HisN (16. Oktober 2018)

Bin gespannt. Lass uns an Deinen Erfahrungen teilhaben 
Ich hab halt zu AOC eine ziemlich festgefahrene Meinung, die ich nicht unbedingt teilen möchte^^


----------



## Lupoc (16. Oktober 2018)

Negativ oder positiv?


----------



## HisN (16. Oktober 2018)

Negativ.
Panel-Roulette, fehlende Qualitätskontrolle. Schmutz bei der Montage.
Aber ganz ehrlich ... bei wem ist das wirklich besser? Ich hab das Gefühl das alle Hersteller inzwischen diese "Tugenden" aufgreifen.


----------



## Lupoc (16. Oktober 2018)

@HisN

Ähnliche Dinge habe ich auch bei Amazon gelesen. Aber auch viele die mit dem Bildschirm zufrieden sind. Bei jetziger AOC ist tip top. 
Gerade die Mitteilung bekommen dass der Bildschirm morgen schon geliefert wird. Werde dann morgen Abend mal eine Runde Shadow of the Tomb Raider spielen. Gucken ob ich einen Unterschiede sehe... Hoffe dass ich keine Pixelfehler habe....


----------



## Viking30k (16. Oktober 2018)

Das stimmt wohl ich habe auch schon viele Monitore und TVs hinter mir leider war ich mit noch keinem wirklich glücklich. Banding,dse,flackern. Schmutz habe ich bisher noch nicht dafür noch pixelfehler leider mitten im Bild wo die Augen leider zu 99% Hinstarren und einen der Geräusche machte wie zischen. Und gelbe Ecken bei ips

Marken waren Sony LG Benq Acer und Asus leider überall so

Nur mit meinem jetzigen Sony KD75XE9005 scheine ich Glück gehabt zu haben konnte bisher nichts negatives sehen und ich hab Adler Augen was sowas angeht


----------



## 0ssi (19. Oktober 2018)

Lupoc schrieb:


> Ich besitze aktuell einen Full HD Monitor (Curved) mit 144Hz. Ich nutze sehr oft DSR. Wenn ich jetzt zb. via DSR in Game 2560x1440 einstelle ...


Das Resultat von FHD+1.78x DSR sieht bei 0% Glättung nicht gut aus und mit Glättung wird das Bild unscharf. Für mich macht nur 4.00x DSR Sinn weil das perfekt skaliert und somit keine zusätzliche Glättung nötig ist.
Leider kostet das genauso viel Leistung wie natives UHD/4K aber es sieht halt bei Bewegung verdammt gut aus und man kann auf einem 144Hz Monitor im optimalen Fall bis 144FPS wahrnehmen was einfach genial ist.
Für aktuelle Spiele ist leider selbst eine GTX1080Ti zu schwach um in UHD/4K 100FPS+ zu liefern und statt einem niedrigeren DSR Wert zu nutzen würde ich dann auch auf WQHD wechseln aber erwarte nicht zu viel.


----------

